# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  Crowbar WIP

## timallen

This is a map for a game on the famous American Ranger assault on Pointe du Hoc on D-Day.  The rangers scaled 100 foot cliffs to silence artillery that could have fired down on the invasion beaches.   The game will have a push-your-luck aspect to it, which means you roll dice to try to move your guys up the tracks from the bottom to the top, but the further you try to go in a turn the greater the risk.  The cliffs were fun to make.  I am not 100% sure some of the details I added quite fit.  I have to put it aside for a bit so I can look at it again with fresh eyes.

----------


## timallen

I have also been working on the counters.  Top down views of soldiers are not something I am too good at, but these are coming along.  Hopefully by the time I am done with them the publisher will be satisfied with them.

----------


## timallen

adding in more detail to the map via orders of battle and interesting text

----------

